# Anyone plant Tug of War alfalfa varieites?



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

We're looking at spring planting some dryland alfalfa and I was wondering if anybody has experience with Tug of War seed.

Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Prohay














*Posted* 12/14/2012 09:14 (#2751071 - in reply to #2750187) 
*Subject:* Re: difference in alfalfa seed?

No Mans Land , Cimarron co. OK.

call ray at ''tug-of-war seed'' located in idaho. I have several circles of his seed out , he is the grower and I got some of his seed , it was lots cheaper than the big named bs, it has yeilded as much as top name seed , I get 5 cuttings a season 4 if we get out of cycle. When I get ready to plant more circles I will check with him again , good alfalfa, had his out for a few years now , it can run with the big names out there anyday. I know its good cause here it is abused,punished and it comes back well every cutting . I try to cut on 28-30 day cycle , lots of traffic, yeilds right along with the top name brands I have in other circles, some cases it is better due to thin stem .

The above was posted on newagtalk a little over 2 years ago.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have done business with Ray for eight or nine years. He will give you the truth and recommendations. I have been a satisfied customers. Mel


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

News Phlash the Public Domain alfalfa Varieties will yield as well or better than most of the Private Brands do.

For years the OK 49 was the top brand in the Oklahoma variety trials.

Until a problem pest made it's appearance.

What until 50 or 60 years ago the aphid hit this country and changed the world.

We had always suffered from Wet Foot Root Rots, but just lived with a field drowning out. Then we had a few varieties with an R rating for PRR. That made a difference. Next we enjoyed HR rated PRR. Wonders of Wonders. Next we benefited from first Race 1 and now Race 1 & 2 Aph resistance.

In the good old days an alfalfa stand would thin down. Then it would work well for an August seed crop.

We still benefit from planting Northern Varieties for Alfalfa Weevil Resistance, HERE.

My present variety of choice is WL 354 HQ.

Apollo was one of the early varieties that fit our perceived needs.


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

As a matter of fact I seeded more circles this fall with Tug of War again, btw got a heck of a stand too, seeded 24 # per acre this time ...........................


----------



## OneManShow (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I will call Ray and have a chat with him.


----------

